# 5CH amp



## wolfjohny (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello all.


I saw the topic similar to this one, but my question is a bit complex so I decided to post a new thread... 


I want to connect 5ch amp to my Golf MK4 2002.
I looked a lot and found this baby.

AMP

I has high level inputs so you just connect existing speaker cables to that. No need for line in converter(IMO).

That is for the front and rear speakers. 4chs solved! :thumbup:

My problem is...Where do I get the input for the SUB. How to connect 5th channel without mixing into first 4, causing some impedance issues. from 4 ohm to 2 ohm and so and so...


any ideas? 


Thanks for answers and sorry if breaking some forum rules. I am newbie here.


----------

